# She's Gone : Oh My :



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

After 4 years of awesome fishing and boating memories our boat the Alison Lea is sold and gone .

Thx to Cass at Marine Group :thumbsup:


This has allowed is to move up
To the new ride with our buddy Chris . 


43 Viking Express 


We helped Chris move her 2 weeks ago from st Augustine fl to Vikings yard in Palm Beach for some upgrades. 


We left at 1 pm on a sat arriving at 2 on Sunday .

First day close to dark we hook a nice wahoo, and while reeling it up a 400 plus pound blue ate the squid chain right next to the boat : tangling up in the chain and spooling the teaser reel ; I cut it just in time.

We land a 40 pound hoo and drive all night . 


Sunday am we get bit at 9 am 20 miles off fort pierce . 2.5 hours later on a 50 I finally throw the harpoon and end this crazy ass yellowfin well over 150 dragging him in the tuna door.

After that we were done and went into Viking.


The boat is going to winter in Stuart and come home to OB just before cobia season fires up.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Dock side at Viking


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

way to break the new boat in!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Beautiful boat! I love those 43's!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Beautiful boat! I love those 43's!


My dream Boat 

My whole life !


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Mike, congratulations that's a great boat.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Head Kned said:


> Mike, congratulations that's a great boat.


Thx !


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome sled!!! Congrats...


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet boat!! Love that color


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Congrats on the BREAK IN! Looks like a real nice Viking. Not bad YFT and wahoo! Sounds like good eats. Where will you put it at OB?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet new ride Mike and Reggie. I still can't believe that beautiful little yellow girl is gone though. That boat raised fish for sure


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

bquared said:


> Congrats on the BREAK IN! Looks like a real nice Viking. Not bad YFT and wahoo! Sounds like good eats. Where will you put it at OB?



Sportsman Marina


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Sweet new ride Mike and Reggie. I still can't believe that beautiful little yellow girl is gone though. That boat raised fish for sure


The new ride is pretty : yellow: and has already proven she raises the right kind:thumbsup:


Thanks buddy


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new boat, best of luck and gentle seas !


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats on the boat. That thing looks sweet!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very cool! Great times lie ahead! Can't wait to get out there and tag team the gulf with you guys! Between VHF and Sat phones we can cover some serious ground!

What are you going to name her?

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Very cool! Great times lie ahead! Can't wait to get out there and tag team the gulf with you guys! Between VHF and Sat phones we can cover some serious ground!
> 
> What are you going to name her?
> 
> Robert


Thx Robert 


We always keep the name they come with as a luck thing 

In this case " Get Shorty" works well as Chris and I are short and Reggie is a giant : 

Loved the movie and dig the name so it stays 

But our fishing team is 

"Team Pelagic Pirate "


See you on the water soon :thumbsup:


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Nothing like bloodying the decks on the first trip on a new boat...


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a monster YF for the Florida Atlantic coast.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

agreed! for 20 miles out of Ft. Pierce, that is almost unheard of. Almost!  awesome job


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Like the tuna, really like the boat, love the shirt!!! Go Braves!!! (I'm originally from Rome, GA).


----------



## clunan1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Mike, pm sent.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice ride. Cant wait to see it in OBA


----------

